# Herping WA during the worst time of year



## naivepom (Oct 19, 2010)

Well I cant exactly top Stephens breakdown of the trip we had going through NT but I can add the bits that I saw after Stephen had to return to uni when we reached Darwin. The second part of my journey saw me down to Perth. For this portion of the trip I was with a mate who was less interested in herping, so we didnt spend huge amounts of time searching for stuff - makes me wonder how much we would of seen had we actually been actively looking more!! Pictures in rough chronological order. Excuse the lack of narration.....


----------



## naivepom (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## naivepom (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## naivepom (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## naivepom (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok so I lied, the pics are pretty much not in any order - sorry!

Bigger versions of all these pics (plus more) can be seen here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristianbell/sets/72157624913340844/


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 19, 2010)

wow mate looks like you had a blast thanks for sharing


----------



## reptilian1924 (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome photos thanks for sharing, the photos l like a the Sand Monitor and the Northern Blue-Tongue Kimberley Phase, which l use to breed lots of until 2009.


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 19, 2010)

I love your threads, and your photography is awesome! I especially like the thorny devil shot! I can't remember if I asked you this 
but what camera are you using?


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice pics, i love the one of the blind snake it looks really cool


----------



## njames (Oct 19, 2010)

Sensational pics mate! You did well to see such a variety of species!


----------



## naivepom (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks all for your comments - I had a blast and I'm missing it all now I'm in the states, though they do have some pretty cool herps over here.



jordanmulder said:


> I love your threads, and your photography is awesome! I especially like the thorny devil shot! I can't remember if I asked you this
> but what camera are you using?



I'm using a Canon 50D with a 100mm macro lens for pretty much all of these shots and unfortunately just the onboard flash.


----------



## gus11 (Oct 19, 2010)

good times kris, i will take photos of those asper soon, they are going well


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 19, 2010)

naivepom said:


> I'm using a Canon 50D with a 100mm macro lens for pretty much all of these shots and unfortunately just the onboard flash.


thanks for the info, as I said before epic photography!


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 21, 2010)

*Worshop in the tablelands.*

You guys did alright for "the worst time of the year". 

Brevicauda, weigeli, levis... I wouldn't be *whinging*. 

-H


----------

